# RTN now available OTA in Louisville DMA



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

WBNA-DT is now showing the RTV (Retro TV Network) on 21.4 OTA. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

How much RTV (it's new name) are you seeing? It also just came to the NYC DMA on WSAH 42.1 but for only 6 hours a day. 6PM till midnight. I was looking forward to it but this limited stuff was disappointing.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes616 said:


> How much RTV (it's new name) are you seeing? It also just came to the NYC DMA on WSAH 42.1 but for only 6 hours a day. 6PM till midnight. I was looking forward to it but this limited stuff was disappointing.


Here in Louisville, the local station that has picked it up is showing programming from RTV from 6 AM to 2 AM, the other 4 hours / day is the typical paid advertising crud. Whoops, just saw that they are carrying a few hours of religious programming late night that cuts into the long-ads, and on Saturday morning, they have a few hours of "children's TV" on (have to meet those FCC quotas, you know.)

Since its coming in only OTA at this time (21.4 here), it is surprisingly good quality. Some of the older shows were apparently not all that well kept up by the distributors, but some, like the old Jack Benny shows are in great shape. Also, Magnum, PI is grainy one day, good the next.

Hope they add the other 12 hours to your programming there as the shows that are on before 6 PM are some of the better ones, IMO. Looks like this network can possibly do well if they stick to the old programming and not do what TVLand did, sell out to reality shows.


----------

